# Bianca and Niche



## Kilo (Dec 1, 2012)

This is what can happen if you read reviews.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Well they sit nicely together 









Congratulations!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

yep I had the same problem. Nice set up.


----------



## kautivo (Jun 28, 2018)

Oooh it's very nice i also want to buy Bianca, in fact, i have just bought White niche zero! Currently for Spain the stock of Bianca is off...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks very nice indeed a good pairing....enjoy.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

A very tidy combination, is it the Niche that makes the Knock box look large OR the large knock box makes the Niche look small









Jon.


----------



## rigby (Nov 18, 2018)

Lovelylovely set-up they sit really well together, the knockbox leveling the niçhe base to the top of the driptray is a very nice touch.

Looks relatively compact and orderly ( a useful bargaining chip with the other half







).. this would be my dream kit.


----------



## blicero (Nov 1, 2016)

Great setup. How are you finding the Niche?


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks fantastic, must say I'm getting very jealous looking at all these setups


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

DaveC knows how to make people want some nice shiny new toys


----------



## uman (Jan 23, 2019)

What a nice pair


----------



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

Very nice, so much so that I got same for myself.. after all that reading here . Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## mgommeren (Jun 10, 2020)

@Kilo, just ordered the exact same setup. About a month of waiting to go.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

I love the pairing and the knock box works very nicely to elevate the grinder; enjoy 👍


----------

